# Eclipse Fehlermeldung



## Thisor (8. Aug 2016)

Hey,
ich hab heute Eclipse geöffnet und bekam diese Meldung:
 
Und kann somit auch nicht mehr Eclipse öffnen. Kann mir wer da weiterhelfen?


----------



## mrBrown (8. Aug 2016)

Ich tippe mal aus 32/64bit-Problem....

Was gibt `java -version` aus?


----------



## Thisor (8. Aug 2016)

Jop, isn 32bit drauf installiert worden, wobei der development kit 64bit ist.
Wo deinstalliere ich das und welches Java muss ich neu installieren? Das Java 8 update 101?

Edit: also ein 64bit muss drauf


----------

